# Best satellite TV in San Francisco?



## Rosienisbet (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there,

Needing some advice on the best satellite TV companies in San Francisco. My husband and I have recently moved into a new place in the Inner Sunset and looking into our TV options. The only company that offers cable TV in the area is apparently Comcast and they seem to get very bad reviews, so we are now thinking of getting satellite TV instead. 

Does anyone have any advice on which satellite companies are any good in San Francisco, in the Inner Sunset in particular. Would be good to hear some advice on which companies offer a good service, good deals and good customer service as well, so we can look them up.

Thanks!

Rosie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless things have changed recently over there, your main options for satellite television in the US are DirectTV or Dish TV - both national companies. Google either brand name and it should turn up all the information you need to subscribe. Normally you enter your zip code and they give you the details regarding service in your area.

Cable providers tend to have a monopoly over a city, as they cut a deal with the city government to get access to the various pipes, wires and conduits necessary to provide cabling. I had heard that they were going to change this a few years back, but most towns are still served only by a single cable provider.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Dec 14, 2011)

Satellite television in San Francisco are providing countless perks including High definition channels and superior capabilities. These have added features like extraordinary interaction with the system via remote and DVR capabilities. But still the issue of rain and storm persist here, which damages the signals. So you should choose the subscriber which most of the people in your locality are opting, it might be the most reliable one. Mostly people here use Direct TV and few also use Dish TV.


----------

